# advice for newbie into salt water reef



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

What are the main thing you suggest to get to start a reef tank??

I am already getting a 
Coral Life (Super Skimmer) 
Instant Ocean Sea Salt 200 Gallon Mix if i cant get that one Kent Sea Salt 200 gallon mix
Instant Ocean® Hydrometer full range specific gravity meter

What else do i need to start a good reef tank and what kind of coral to start off?
remember i dont have to much money right now to spend so just the main ones i need.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

main suggestions would be lights (t5s, halides), powerheads, live rock (as much as possible, that is appeasing to the eye).

ill give you the advice that i put in everyone of these threads, read, learn, be patient, add things slowly. Nothing happens quickly in a reef or sw tank...so be patient, research and good luck.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

thnx


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

does it matter what kind of gravel/sand i get


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i usually buy some sort of sand that is meant to be used for a reef aquarium (dont get crushed coral, nitrates will build up), lfs will carry it, seems expensive but helps with buffering the water as well.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

arag alive (i think by CaribSea) is a widely recommended substrate for reef tanks. that's what im going to use when i set up my Aquapod.

and dont bother dropping the extra money on Live sand. you're better off buying live rock and letting the live rock seed the sand with the good stuff. it takes longer, but saves you money.

another tip, get to know your local reefers! ive met a few and i havent even set up my first reef tank yet. but i already have offers of free frags, cheap equipment, and all the help i could ask for. local reefers can be your best source of live rock, equipment, and livestock. and a local reefer will always give you better prices than a LFS (obviously.lol)


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Puff said:


> arag alive (i think by CaribSea) is a widely recommended substrate for reef tanks. that's what im going to use when i set up my Aquapod.
> 
> and dont bother dropping the extra money on Live sand. you're better off buying live rock and letting the live rock seed the sand with the good stuff. it takes longer, but saves you money.
> 
> another tip, get to know your local reefers! ive met a few and i havent even set up my first reef tank yet. but i already have offers of free frags, cheap equipment, and all the help i could ask for. local reefers can be your best source of live rock, equipment, and livestock. and a local reefer will always give you better prices than a LFS (obviously.lol)


 hey puff, how do you meet these local reefers? I am in NJ so i dont mean like west van or grandvile st, but is there an internet source for them?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

or u can do what I did for my 90 gallon when it comes to sand, I bought 2 30 lb aragonite sand, and then one 25 lb of arag alive on top of the main sand bed, used super mature live rock 3-4 year old and blamo instant awesome ness... u might be able to buy or trade coral with local people kilicar by posting a frag exchange forum near you, or use craigslist believe it or not I found my 4 year mature 100lbs of live rock from craigslist and paid 250 for 100 lbs! I was in heaven


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

kilicar said:


> arag alive (i think by CaribSea) is a widely recommended substrate for reef tanks. that's what im going to use when i set up my Aquapod.
> 
> and dont bother dropping the extra money on Live sand. you're better off buying live rock and letting the live rock seed the sand with the good stuff. it takes longer, but saves you money.
> 
> another tip, get to know your local reefers! ive met a few and i havent even set up my first reef tank yet. but i already have offers of free frags, cheap equipment, and all the help i could ask for. local reefers can be your best source of live rock, equipment, and livestock. and a local reefer will always give you better prices than a LFS (obviously.lol)


 hey puff, how do you meet these local reefers? I am in NJ so i dont mean like west van or grandvile st, but is there an internet source for them?
[/quote]

reef central has a section for reef clubs and there is a forum for NJ reefers, alot fo guys selling on there for very fiar prices most of the time
although you can consider me a local reefer.. i actually wanted to talk to you if you are interested i will sell you one of my male lyretrail anthias for a good price, i paid 39 ill give it to you for 15, hes skinny because he gets buliied around by my other anthia but its pretty healthy. either way you cant beat the price for this fish let me know if your interested


----------

